# 68 GTO Roof panel replacement



## my68gto (Jul 25, 2010)

The previous owner of my 68 gto put an aftermarket sun roof in. (I know what was he thinking, right) anyway. I have a donor roof and have been told multiple ways to fix it. The question is what is best way. Ive been told to drill spot welds front back and in drip rails, remove lead and remove roof. Ive also been told to cut entire roof off and weld complete roof in. Can anyone tell me what is the best way for a non body shop guy to do this?? Any assistance and pics would be appreciated. Thanks Todd


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

A big question to me is what kind of condition the rest of the roof is in. Are you going to put a vinyl top on it? Typically when I do a patch repair (I've never done a sunroof repair admittedly) I would cut a patch the exact size of the hole and butt weld it in. You would certainly have to take it slow and easy to prevent warpage (the roof is the biggest solid panel on the car afterall) but I would'nt be afraid of using this method. Good luck!


----------



## my68gto (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks. The hole is too larg and badly warped. The donor top is in excellent shape. Also the previous owner cut out a cross brace so I must replace that piece too. Does anyone know if drip rail edge is glued or is it spot welded? Thought of doing patch but dont feel it would ever look quite right. Thanks for the input.


----------



## my68gto (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe a whole donor shell is the way to go but I havent found one of those yet. Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The drip rail is spot welded on. If it's as bad as you say I would replace the entire roof skin and save the rest of your "shell". I say this because of potential problems titleing a car with VIN #'s different from the frame and then just finding a good rust free body. 

Or make it a convertible.........:willy:


----------



## my68gto (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks ALKYGTO. I have to agree. Finding a rust free shell is near impossible and titling would be an issue too. I guess I will continue with spot weld removal and remove the donor skin. LOL I think the convertable idea is beyond my scope!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well if not a vert make it a roadster lol. A sawzall works wonders. Seriously though I feel your pain. Just take your time and you can do it.

Does anyone make a repro of the roof panel?

I've seen the whole side understructure for sale as well as all the other exterior panels and I think it's prolly only a matter of time before they reproduce the whole shell like they do with the Mustangs and Camaro's.


----------

